# Busted croissant dough



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my first bread job ,so please excuse me if my terminology is incorrect
So I get in to work and look at my dough and it is busted as if something was dropped on it . The dough was ripped trough afew quite a few layers, it had only gone through it first turn. 

So I go ahead and form up the dough as best I can and give it its next turn . But I can see its not great, my question to you guys/gals is what can I expect from this ?


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

I laminate about 21 10# cuts of per week at work. Sometimes your butter/dough isn't the perfect temperature. Maybe you're sheeter is acting up? 

These things happen from time to time. All you can do is try to re shape the dough as best as possible and continue on, and keeping putting the correct number of folds in and work with the product. The end product might not be as beautiful as it could be. But it's a learning experience.

Laminated dough is too expensive to waste. And if it comes down to it and its really just to terrible to continue on with. Save the dough, perhaps you might be able to turn in into brioche?

I believe laminated dough is one of the most difficult jobs in the bakery, because you only get 1 chance at it. And if you mess up that one chance, the end product is forever changed.


----------



## roshni (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello Dan. I have been trying my hand at croissants for almost 2 months. I still havent got it right. I do not have a pastry sheeter...that makes it even more difficult. Can you kindly send me a croissant recipe?


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

http://books.google.ca/books?id=5qU...rofessional baking gisslen croissants&f=false


----------

